# bunny or guinea pig?



## meyoucavyhamsterbunny (Jul 8, 2014)

hello I will be getting a guinea pig or bunny  so I like a pet that when I come in the room is well like to see me I know guinea pigs cherp and bunnies like to come to you but I don't care if its big or tiny well like a pet that I can hold and I know bunnies don't like it but guinea pig kinda like it  I just don't know


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Both rabbits and guinea pigs need to be kept in pairs or groups - they are social animals (but never rabbits and guinea pigs together) so you will be looking at getting two I assume? 

You are right that a lot of rabbits don't like to be picked up - however those that don't want to be picked up are often still happy to have a cuddle and a nose rub. 

Both rabbits and guinea pigs can be expensive in terms of vets bills, but I will let somebody else expand on the guinea pig side. Rabbits need vaccinating against RHD and Myxomatosis every year, they also need neutering and regular health checks, then of course treatment for any health problems that occur. Does this seem possible for you?

In terms of space. Rabbits need a minimum space of an enclosed 6x2 area (outside hutch, if kept indoors this is not so much of an issue, just add it onto the overall space) and an 8x4 run. They can be kept free range in your bedroom, but this will mean rabbit proofing your room so that they cannot chew things that they shouldn't. Do you have this amount of space to give them?

Can you afford to buy lots of hay? (It's cheaper to buy it in bales from a farm at £5 - £7 each, rather than buy small packages of pet shop hay at around £5 per bag)

If the answer to all of those is yes, do some more research into keeping them before deciding for definite. Rabbits are brilliant pets. They are great fun to watch, cheeky characters with a lot of personality, and very loving in their own little way.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't really say much about rabbits, I had them as a kid but always preferred the piggies.

I'm a guinea lover. I have owned them as singles and as pairs and 1 father/sons group. They often get territorial so if you get a pair (which is preferred and best for them) be prepared to have to buy another cage. 

My one female did not like her sibling so they were separated but another sisters pair were very close. The father/sons group ended up being separated too as the runt of the litter turned aggressive towards his dad but was fine with his brother so dad was separated. They can still smell and talk to each other if kept like this and have closely supervised floor time. 

We've just got the one at the moment Buddy, (a rex) we bought him as a replacement buddy for Munch but Munch died this year  (he was a rescue and aged somewhere between 6 and 7) Not sure if we will get Buddy a buddy as he was a little territorial with Munch which resulted in separate cages side by side...they were fine during floor time. 

My first piggie I owned since becoming an adult was Shadow, he was a beautiful rex with an amazing personality and agility like a mini sheep dog. He was only really caged at night and allowed free run most of the time (I also had a cat that I wouldn't have trusted and a great lolloping dog) He used to run upstairs and jump onto my bed (a rather high divan) with ease or jump on the settee and cuddle up with me but he always toileted in his cage. He came when called too which I wouldn't have believed possible before Shad. Best piggie ever!


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

Having had rabbits in the past, I can confirm that they are lovely pets and are known for bonding with humans. However they do need other rabbit interaction and although they're not very vocal, they do make great pets.

Guinea pigs are new to me but I am in the process of reading up on them with the intention of getting a couple in the near future.

Please do your research beforehand as they aren't as easy to keep as everybody thinks and a lot end up in rescues or with problems such as overgrown nails, long teeth and issues related to boredom and lack of handling.


----------

